# SUMMER'S IN SCHOOL



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm so proud of Summer yesterday we had our 1st. 1 hour lesson at PetSmart.
I signed her and myself







up for 4 hrs of private lesson. she did so good and of course everyone that walked by just loved her














( And the proud Gramie that I am just smiled and said, OH she's my daughters dog














) yea right! Any how we worked on sit stay ( which we call hold) and leave it . She was so good even Sergio my trainer was impressed.








I've been working with her at home a little on the hold but I was doing it wrong so I'm glad I signed up for the class I was walking away from her alittle at a time .wrong . he's having me put her in the sit hold for 3 to 5 sec. and just stand right there next to her. praise give treat. in 10min she was holding for a good 20 sec. and thats with good eye contact and all the distractions(people looking in and believe it or not interupting)







We moved on to the leave it, I put a treat on the floor and when she went for it covered it with my hand and said leave it she would look up at me and I would say good leave it and treat.. it was so fun watching her she picked it up so fast I'm on a mission







lol Will keep you posted on her progress







I'm SO proud of her


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

what a good girl! I am planning on taking Fenway to one (or two) of those sessions when he is old enough. My sister took her golden retreiver puppy and it did her alot of good. Although she went through a phase where she seemed to forget everything she is back on track now.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Good for you guys!!! I can't believe people were interupting you! 

I can't wait to get Wilson into training. He is getting neutered and dental work on Friday, as soon as he is all recovered from that, and if we don't have another health issue, I will get him signed up. I really want him to have his basic obedience training by end of Feb, because beginning of March is the pet therapy training course. If he doesn't take that one it will be June before they offer it again. 

Keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good for Summer














You should be proud of her! Im glad you are having a good experence with PetSmarts trainers,mine was very bad and after 4 classes I asked for my money back.Keep us posted on how shes doing!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> Good for Summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you had a bad experence. This young man seems pretty good and its one on one so I think that helps a little. I have to admit, just by reading all the post and reading up on the training I have a pretty good idea what to do I just want to make sure I do it the right way..
and I coundn't believe it either this lady actually stuck her head though the glass and said excuse me I'm sorry but is she your dog ? and I said yes.( while i'm trying to smile) she said, can I have her







my reply was NO







now leave us alone














forget the smile


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm glad she's doing great & you like it! Abbey starts in the spring! She already sits, stays, lays, dances, leave, & rolls but I can't get her to come or stop barking. It will be a class with other dogs because she really needs socialization with other dogs! Everytime I take her to the vet, she barks up a storm at the dogs & it drives me & everyone else crazy!







I hope they can help her with these issues, but I hope it doesn't mess up what I've already told her because I'm sure they have different ways to teach them than I have.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm so glad Summer is doing well in school. Private lessons are probably better than training with the other dogs. When Macy was going there was 5 other dogs in her class. It was hard to train her because she would get distracted by the other dogs. So we would do a lot of training at home. So I wish I would of done private lessons. But she did get to bound with the other dogs. So that was ok.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Yay Summer! I'm glad you are enjoying the training. Tucker did the group puppy class at PetSmart and I really enjoyed it. I was so sad when it was over because I had so much fun, probably more fun than he did,lol. During one of the classes I also had someone ask me if he was my dog and I said Yes and she says are you selling him? Umm no, he is my baby and I could not imagine my life without him and he is definitely NOT for sale.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Great!! I am hapy that the lessons are working out...I can't believe that woman!! What nerve....but then again, our furbabies are so adorable I guess we can't blame other people for wanting them!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> Great!! I am hapy that the lessons are working out...I can't believe that woman!! What nerve....but then again, our furbabies are so adorable I guess we can't blame other people for wanting them!!
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]










u know if I look at it that way ur right







those poor people


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Way to go Summer!!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi, well we had our second session today Tuesday and she did GREAT














I'm so proud of her we did sit,down, and hold .then we worked on sit down and stand. she was great














God I love her to death/














we also worked on dropping the treat and leaving it







We aced it














She's sooo smart........... will keep you posted


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hi, well we had our second session today Tuesday and she did GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go, Summer!!!







I think they do love the training... it is so good for them .... and us!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Yep I agree







Bless her little heart she is just worn-out after we go


----------

